# Dolby Digital Missing



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

My 622 was installed yesterday. The first thing I noticed was the lack of DD sound.

I connected the 622 via optical cable. Normally, if a DD signal is sent to my receiver, the display on the front will say "Dolby Digital" on it. When I am on any HD channels and on some HBO (SD) channels that is showing with DD, no sound will come out of the receiver. The sound will return only when I'm on a non-DD programming, or if I selected PCM Only on the preferences.

The first agent I talked to tried to pin the problem on my Denon AVR-2805. She said that if I'm on a DD channel, and the Denon was not changing its display to DD, then the Denon is busted because "we've troubleshooted that our receiver (622) is working properly." Since she's given up on me, I thanked her politely and asked for a supervisor. The supervisor came in and had the same assesment. She said that the programming on HBO (during the call) are not listed as DD in their system (it is listed on mine for the 508 and my 622), so it should be in stereo, and since my Denon is not putting out sound, it should be broken. :nono2: 

My phone lost charge, and when I called up wih my cell, got a guy that is actually going out of his way trying to help me. He came up short of saying that he'll send out a replacement receiver, but that he'll send the info to a different department that will troubleshoot it further.

-------------------

Question:
Is the PCM signal coming from the same card/decoder as the DD signal? I am under the impresion that they are separate, but I don't know the technical answer. This problem is also present in one of my 508. I've used this 508 for about 3 years now, and its DD signal only failed within the last 8 months or so. Since it's out of warranty, I just opted with the PCM only workaround. I don't want to do that on an HD channel though (for my 622).


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Yamaha that also has a display for the signal input that doesn't appear to show up either. (I'm connected optically, same as you). However I do get sound and I beleive it's DD sound. 

The question I have for you: What happens if you play a different DD source through your Denon, say a DVD? Does the DD display show up?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes, the DD display comes out. Sometimes it says Dolby Digital EX, or sometimes it says DTS, depending on the source. They do that on some DD DVDs and like I told the first agent, on my 508, which is also connected using digital optical. My DVD is connected using Digital Coax. I also see the display change on some PS2 nd Xbox games. Both game systems are also connected using Optical.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. 

First off lets make sure no operator error. The content needs to be DD. Look at your configuration Dolby settings for DD/PCM, DD Only, and PCM. If you change it to DD only do you loose sound? if so then the channel is not DD. Usualy the programs info will indicate if it is DD or not. 

Are you seeing this with the HD channels. Most of them are pumping out DD. This might be a receiver specific issue and something like this was happening on the 811 a while back but the result was no sound at all. Since you are getting sound my guess is that the content is not DD, but I can be wrong. 

If you are sure the content is DD and the receiver is set for DD/PCM then I would say we might have a incompatibility here. If you get into the state where you believe the content is DD and you are not seeing it, switch to DD only and see if you get audio out. That would be a interesting test.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Ron,

I've tried all three settings, and the only time sound will come out using the optical on a DD programming, is if the selection is PCM only. I do, however, get sound on any programming from the RCA outs.

Other samples:
Connection Optical, source non-DD, DD/PCM, sound YES
Connection Optical, source non-DD, DD Only, sound YES
Connection Optical, source non-DD, PCM Only, sound YES
Connection Optical, source DD, DD/PCM, sound NO
Connection Optical, source DD, DD Only, sound NO
Connection Optical, source DD, PCM Only, sound YES

Connection RCA, source does not matter, sound YES

We also swithed the cables being used by my 508 and it was no help.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> Connection Optical, source non-DD, DD Only, sound YES


Are you sure about this one. Do you have both your RCA and optical connected to your receiver? Under this configuration, You should get not sound out of the optical if the 622 works like the 811 does in this regards and how I understand these settings to work.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Oops, too much cut and paste... but not sure from the top of my head. More likely not, but I'll make sure when I get home.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you have your RCA output and your optical outputs hooked to your receiver? If so disconnect your RCA and re-run your test. This way you can make sure there is only one input in the mix. 

Might be a receiver incompatibility issue here.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion, but the optical goes into my receiver, and the RCA goes into my DVD-Recorder.

Denon side: Source for 622 = DBS, using component in for video and digital optical in for audio
DVD-Recorder side: Source for 622 = Input 3, using A/V RCA cables.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well lets see how DD only comes out tonight when pointing to both a DD source and a non-DD source.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

OK, now that I tested it, the quote on post #6 is actually correct :eek2: 

I'm not sure if that's a good thing.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So you get sound to your receiver even though you have DD only set and the content is non-DD. THat is not how it works for the 811. So if you are set to DD only and you are on a DD channel, I would expect what is coming through is DD.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> So you get sound to your receiver even though you have DD only set and the content is non-DD. THat is not how it works for the 811. So if you are set to DD only and you are on a DD channel, I would expect what is coming through is DD.


Just to make my experience clear. I have a 622 AND DVD player connected optically to my Yamaha reciever. If I play DD 5.1 DVD, a light on the front of the reciever indicates that the source is DD. If I tune to a channel, any channel that displays that the broadcast is in DD this light never lights up. I have the 622 set to DD and PCM (The PCM light never lights up either BTW). I always get sound AND I beleive I'm actually getting 5.1 channeling when I expect to. The original poster was having the problem of NO sound. This does not happen in my case. I may have some time this weekend to play aroud with this some more.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

That is also *not* how it works on my other two 508s 
...and yes, I do not get any sound on any HD channel unless it is set to PCM only.

thanks for the help though.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

Did you try changing the Dolby Digital/PCM to line mode?


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Something similar happened with my Denon AVR985 (same as the Denon AVR-2805) only with my DVD player. It ended up being an operator error. I have accidently hit a button or two at the bottom of the remote that changed the setting for the optical input for the DVD or the dolby mode. The Sat receiver worked fine.. After some trial and error, I was able to restore the sound. Sorry, but I can not remember the specifics on getting it back.

If I remeber what I did, I will post it up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

if you have a HD channel pumping out 5.1 and you are set to DD only. As I understand this feature (Also on the 811), you should get sound. If not either there is a configuration issue on the A/V receiver end or a bug on receiver.
2?
Based on airpologas description and the fact he has only optical hooked to it, I don't think it is a issue between an analog/digital setting. Hmmm. rhiggs.. Since you have a very similar unit do you have a 622? Can you try setting to DD only (line) and watch a HD 5.1 show and see if you get audio? 

Looks like L352 is coming. Can you see if the problem is still on 352 air?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Just in case this applies...I recently had a power outage that reset my Pioneer receiver's settings. I didn't think much about it until I noticed my audio wasn't as good from the TV or CD player. I researched some more and found that the optical input for my reciever is programmable...meaning I need to assign which input the optical is coming from or else it defaults which may not be what it really is coming from. What resulted was that my optical defaulted to VCR and thus only my RCA was sending sound for the sat and DVD. When I "reprogrammed" the optical input I received DD beautiful sound.

Hope this may help.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I'll check to see later if I have the latest software. My last troubleshooting was prior to post #11, so if the update went through at 3AM, I haven't been able to test it out yet.

liferules, thanks for the reminder. My receiver's opticals are also programmable, and I do hear sound if the source is not DD from the 622 - or as it is right now, set to PCM only.

Anyway, that technical department that the tech support guy forwarded my case (original post) already called and I'm scheduled to troubleshoot with them when I get back home this afternoon. I informed him of all the tests I've made, and also the results we discovered in post #11.

I'll keep you guys posted of the results.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

> Since you have a very similar unit do you have a 622?


Unfortunately, I do not have a 622 (had one on order but ended up cancelling it - that's another story). I have a 6000.

Anyway, at the bottom of the remote are some buttons under "Input". They are "mode" and "Analog." If I remember right, I had to change the setting with one of those buttons to get my 5.1 (actually any sound) back for my DVD player. Might be something to try.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

This is one issue being worked on, hopefully should be resolved soon.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok, Jeff, did you just confirm that this is not an isolated incident?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I cant confirm anything, I am fishing.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Update: Not much got resolved during the tech call. They suggested I wait for about two weeks and try again. They are leaning more toward a software glitch, so they are not even entertaining the thought of replacing the unit. The only different thing we tried during the call was to move my optical out to a different optical in on the receiver.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry for the resurrection, but I thought I owe you guys an update. My replacement 622 came last week, and I'm glad to announce that I have my Dolby Digital signal now.

All the connections are the same, so this leads me to believe that it was indeed a hardware problem on my initial box.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the report back Air. Good always go close loops on issues.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Thanks for the report back Air. Good always go close loops on issues.


I don't understand this? ... "Good always go close loops on issues."


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

lujan said:


> I don't understand this? ... "Good always go close loops on issues."


It means, its nice to come back to the beginning post and give a conclusion to what happened. To circle around to the 1st post and "close the loop" ending the thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeeze did a butcher that line. Let me try again..

"It is always good to close the loop on issues" 

Thanks liferules for explaining my convoluted English. Yikes...


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

Just did a quick test.... I have a 942 hooked up on optical to a Sony 5.1 amp and it has not had a audio problem with DD as far as I know... I hooked up a 622 this week and just starting to use.... so I tested..... with optical... none of the SD channels seems to have sound thru the reciever. ie, 110 displays Stereo PCM.... no sound....112 displays nothing.. no sound...122 displays nothing... get sub woofer rumble...Denver Fox(31-1 OTA ) displays surround and has sound ,Denver Fox SD did not map... displays nothing .subwoofer rumble.
Any HD channel that displays DD (3/2 ) has sound... any HD channel that displays 
DD ((2/0) has no sound....9427 (one of the new mpeg4 I believe ) displays surround, but no sound... 9473( another new M4) displays surround AND has sound.... Interesting SHOHD had show on displaying DD(2/0) with no sound, next program displays sourround and has sound... it appears how it is broadcasting... the 622 dpes not handle all the situations.
My settings are D/PCM, Line Mode..... I tried the other combos without any change. This testing was at approx. 8:00pm Thur. evening. Denver.. The 622 has an audio problem.... related to DD stero broadcast on HD not sure why I get no sound on all SD's...

OH no, my 942 has same problem...... quick check.... Denver Fox(31-1 ) displays DD(3/2) and has sound... Fox( 31-0, SD ) displays Stero PCM and has no sound...

tw


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cardini said:


> Just to make my experience clear. I have a 622 AND DVD player connected optically to my Yamaha reciever. If I play DD 5.1 DVD, a light on the front of the reciever indicates that the source is DD. If I tune to a channel, any channel that displays that the broadcast is in DD this light never lights up. I have the 622 set to DD and PCM (The PCM light never lights up either BTW). I always get sound AND I beleive I'm actually getting 5.1 channeling when I expect to. The original poster was having the problem of NO sound. This does not happen in my case. I may have some time this weekend to play aroud with this some more.


I am also experiencing this issue. I have the 811 receiver connected to my Denon AVR-4800 via an optical link. I understand that when HBO or PPV, or whoever, is programming in DD, then my audio receiver should detect DD and display it with it's LEDs. This does not happen with the 811 receiver.

When I use other DD sources, ie. DVDs, this functionality works, and the DVD player is also connected to the receiver via optical link.

I have verified my input definitions on my receiver.

I had the 811 about 2 years ago or so and this worked then; I called tech support and was told it is up to the programming. Hmm 

Bill


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BigBill34 said:


> I am also experiencing this issue. I have the 811 receiver connected to my Denon AVR-4800 via an optical link. I understand that when HBO or PPV, or whoever, is programming in DD, then my audio receiver should detect DD and display it with it's LEDs. This does not happen with the 811 receiver.
> 
> When I use other DD sources, ie. DVDs, this functionality works, and the DVD player is also connected to the receiver via optical link.
> 
> ...


Just to cover the basis Bill. One you are in the 622 support forum. Are you talking about the 622 or 811? Two, make sure you have DD set to PCM/DD so you get audio with both Dolby and PCM. If you have it set to DD only, you should not get sound out when you watch a non DD program. visa versa with PCM only.


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Just to cover the basis Bill. One you are in the 622 support forum. Are you talking about the 622 or 811? Two, make sure you have DD set to PCM/DD so you get audio with both Dolby and PCM. If you have it set to DD only, you should not get sound out when you watch a non DD program. visa versa with PCM only.


Ok, I apologize for posting in the wrong forum. I saw the issue and I remembered that I had the same type of problem! This is for the 811 receiver.

I do have the audio setup for PCM/DD.


----------



## greensonor (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi All,

New here but thought I'd share my bad luck as well. I've had 3 622 receivers installed since April 17th. First one had a bad hard drive, 2nd one had the optical audio issue being discussed here and my 3rd has the same problem. I thought it was my preamp, but my previous sat. receiver, an 811, had no problem. I can initially get audio, but if change to another input on my B&K Ref50 S2, I lose audio. I am currently using a optical to digital coax converter and it seems fine now. Hope it's an issue that can be taken care off with a software update because I'm getting tired of switching out receivers.

Chris


----------

